

Ask HN: Is there a site like HN for content creators? - bksenior


======
aloisdg
You can try on Reddit. Select subreddit like
[http://www.reddit.com/r/graphic_design](http://www.reddit.com/r/graphic_design)
for example.

------
abdophoto
[http://thetechblock.com](http://thetechblock.com) might be something you're
interested in. (shameless plug)

